# Biker am Döbraberg gesucht...



## ptk162 (20. Juni 2017)

Servus miteinander,
war jemand von euch schonmal in Schwarzenbach am Wald am Döbraberg bei den sog. "Bike Fun Trails" oder fährt dort regelmäßig?

Ich war vor kurzem in Schwarzenbach am Wald am Döbraberg spazieren da sind mir die dort ausgeschilderten und so genannten "Bike Fun Trails" aufgefallen. Mit verschiedenen Single Trails, North Shores, Sprüngen, Anliegern usw...
Wollte da mal Biken gehen demnächst und die trails erkunden.
Kann man sich ja mal dort treffen wer Lust hat...
Grüße aus dem Frankenwald


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (26. Juni 2017)

moin auch,
hin und wieder fahr ich mal rüber und nehm die Trails mit auf der Tour. 
Allerdings fahren wir deutlich öfter Richtung Fichtelgebirge. Döbraberg
müsste schon noch etwas ausgebaut werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ptk162 (26. Juni 2017)

Ja servus.
Alles klar. 
Und wie sind die trails da so?
Bin wie gesagt bisher nur da spazieren gewesen und hab mir mal die North Shore angeschaut usw...
Gibt's da auch Anlieger, sprünge etc.?
Weil sind ja paar verschiedene trails.
Danke dir


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (23. Juli 2017)

ist schon sehr übersichtlich. Sprünge gibts gar nicht. Also nicht zuviel erwarten falls es dich
da mal hinverschlägt.
Gibt was nettes zur Bischofsmühle runter auf dem Weg zum Döbraberg.
Fichtelgebirge ist da schon etwas besser von der Trailauswahl. Frankenwald hätte 
viel Potential aber irgendwie geht da nix vorwärte.


----------

